# Lynn Woods Pictures



## eatskisleep (May 27, 2008)

This was my first time going to Lynn Woods. We parked at the Naked Fish and went from there. I found that a lot of the trails lacked flow and that I had to hike a bike up most of the climbs as they were just too rocky. Then again, it could be the way we looped around the area. The descents were great though and there are some really sick lines in the play. It's too bad some of the drops don't have better transitions though. Either way, it was a beautiful day and I had a lot of fun and got a good workout as well.

Here are some pictures from yesterday.
Smog, I mean Boston...:






Jack (uberbeast):



































Ryan:


----------



## eatskisleep (May 27, 2008)

Two more pictures of Ryan:










Me:



































And the message at the top of the cliff/rock from Ichabod written in 2001:





If you look up some of his graffiti, he has a real skill and is quite the artist.

Comments wanted/appreciated. Thanks for looking.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 27, 2008)

Nice, I used to ride there a lot in the 90s when I lived in Somerville. Went back later and bunch of McMansions went up and imposed on a lot of the trails (that apparently weren't actually part of the park) and messed up the approach to the ridge.


----------



## twinplanx (May 28, 2008)

Wow!.. when I saw the first shot w/ the skulls, I thought someone was gettin funky w/ photoshop.  No doubt the guy has some skill, I still can't believe he covered that whole "wall".  Oh yeah the riding looked like some fun also.


----------



## Trekchick (May 28, 2008)

I'm a little scared and a little excited just looking at the pics.  I can only imagine how it must be to ride it!!!
WOW!


----------

